# Smokin'



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Pulled some snappa out of the deep freeze along with some Vinosin bacon burger. Mixed the bacon burger with cream cheese and stuffed jalapeños wrapped in bacon. Put some salt, pepper, and key lime juice on the snappa. Hickory smoked the whole lot.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh my gosh that looks beyond delicious... it's 3 in the morning & I am starving.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love stuffed jalapenos!!!!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd eat that for breakfast!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks. It was delicious!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

That ain't even right man !!! How you gone put a pic of something like that in front of a ******* and not share???bahaha That looks tooooo good!!!! I hope it tasted as awesome as it looked...Now I gotta go freezer diving..haha


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Smokin*

How long did you smoke the jalapeños vs the fish? All the same?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes. The same. I judged my timing by pressing my finger on the thickest part of the snapper until it started to separate, and when the bacon was done. It just happened to be the same time.


----------



## fishtaco (Dec 26, 2013)

nice


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

That looks good, real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Just wait until someone figures out how to apply scratch-n-sniff apps to your media. You'd need a box of screen wipes with this thread...


----------

